# Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??



## Norwegengregor (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kollegen
Am 30.06. fahre ich für vier Wochen nach Norwegen. Bevor ich aber an meinem Lieblingsfjord lande, wollte ich diesmal irgendwo an einem gemütlichen See oder Fluß die Aalangelei ausprobieren. Wer von Euch kann mir die eine oder andere Ecke in Mittel- oder Südnorwegen empfehlen. Fahre mit dem Wohnmobil bin also relativ flexibel. Ein Campingplatz am See oder Fluß gelegen wäre schon optimal aber auch sonstige Plätze. Bin froh über jeden Hinweis. Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Gregor


----------



## Karl Inge S (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

Hope its ok I answer in english.

What kind of fish do you want to fish for? There are many options in eastern/central Norway, depending on what kind of fishing you are interested in


----------



## angler0815 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

eel


----------



## Karl Inge S (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

Aha- Aalangels= angling for eel  

Eel are not a common fish for anglers in Norway, so its  actually not that easy to find good places- many lakes/rivers are almost untested when it comes to eel.

It should be said that in some parts of eastern Norway big eels have a high amount of toxics in them.


----------



## Karl Inge S (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

Heres a few tips for you:

Bogstadvannet , there is a accomodation nearby

Map
http://www.gulesider.no/kart/map.c?...55659681&zoom=3&tool=zoom&scrollX=0&scrollY=0

Also I`ve gotten a general tip for the area around Moss.

Jeløya. Nes camping has also been mentioned, but there its best from boat.


----------



## SuperMario (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

War vor 2 Jahren in Bjørheimsbygd. Dort hatten unsere Ferienhausnachbarn jeden Abend mehrere Aale aus dem See gezogen (Østrehusvatnet).
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob es dort auch einen Campingplatz gab.


----------



## angler0815 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

In den Abendstunden habe ich auf Tysnes ganz gut gefangen. Direkt im Meer, Ende August weiss allerdings nicht ab wann Aale im Meer zu fangen sind. Es macht schon Spass, wenn Biss auf Biss folgt und man die Angel nicht aus der Hand zu legen braucht. Köder waren kleine Fetzen Makrele in 8m Tiefe. Zuerst einfaches Grundblei an 50cm Vorfach und dann Kurzes Vorfach mit Haken, damit der Köder nicht auf dem Grund liegt.

wie gesagt, macht Spass


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

moin moin.

bin beruflich in norwegen unterwegs, vor allem oslo und ungebung. hab ma eine frage: kennt sich jemand mit dem aalangeln in der leira bei lilleström aus?|uhoh: das selbe mit zander? besondere stellen? und wollte fragen ob der makrelenfetzen auch im süsswasser so gut fängt? uin wie sieht es im moment mit beiden fischarten aus? vgeht schon was?

wäre für für antworten sehr dankbar

gruss jan
:vik:


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

Hei Hei. Ist Denn Hier Keiner Der Mir Antworten Kann??
Keiner An Diesen Gewässern Unterwegs?


----------



## Norwegengregor (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

Thank you for information.
See you perhaps in Norge.

Gregor


----------



## Norwegengregor (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aalangeln in Norwegen. Wo ??*

Vielen Dank für die Infos und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Angeln

Grüsse
Gregor


----------

